# Using the RSPCA locally?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

If we look at the RSPCA - we can see - well l know l do -two seperate segments.

Local centres of the RSPCA are self funding units belonging to the overall brand. They raise their own finances.

When we look at the donation side to the brand, especially when you look at the donation campaigns - one will come from the local level which are usually volunteers, whilst the other will be a very glossy advertising medium which the latter unless it specifically states is for the local centres goes to the head quarters.

Education was offered to the headquarters by the pro keeping side and was declined.

I have no specifically bad experiences with the ground crews - local centres.

Perhaps we should be looking to enlist the aid of the local centres, perhaps if education was offered as a campaign towards the local centres could this appeal - could this help?

If you show up the bosses of the RSPCA by appealing to the better nature of the local centres would this have an impact?

Your views?

R
PKL


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats a great Idea, but its been tried before and as soon as Head office find out, they put a stop to it.

I know plenty of great RSPCA 'inspectors' who are great, and only to willing to learn and get involved, but the sad fact is the ruling council dont want it to happen?

have to ask why, but I belive I already know the answer.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi PJ, 

I know, this is the problem, the ruling councils for the headquarters are even really in truthful thinking enemy to the local centres!

You and l both know the score, but how many of the empathy voters, legacy gifters and donaters know this?

Make a big song and dance about wanting to help them help us help them, or vice versa? perhaps even get some coverage to it so the external voters hear of it?

But it is sad, for one thinks could one of our allies be sitting behind the enemy lines afterall?

Rory


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Havent had any experiance with the local RSPCA only the PDSA and have to say they are great here 
the only experiance we did have with the RSPCA here in Brighton is one of those "collectors" lol he really made me laugh as he didnt even realise that the RSPCA here wont treat exotics at all and wanted to send us to a vet in sevenoaks which is miles away!!

I wouldnt mind the RSPCA coming here and taking a look at our reptiles as im sure they wouldnt have a problem with them and we would gladly educate an inspector if needed 
i think the only thing they would have a problem with is the Stafford lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I thikn it is pretty sad that the head office won't fork out for thier centre's staff to be trained correctly.

I have not ever had first hand experience with the RSPCa but I know our local office passes any reptile related cases to the man who runs our local herp group. they also send over any raptor cases and sometimes difficult cases where they are not a simple cat or dog.


----------

